# ENGL footswitches



## Devon8822 (May 31, 2010)

Can someone give me the run down on the engl switches? I cant seem to find much info on each one? I will be purchasing an Invader or Steve Morse, soon and will need a footswitch... though there are so many I'm not sure where to start. Maybe the best thing to know first is which footswitches will work with the invader?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 31, 2010)

Take a look at the .pdf manuals for each amp on ENGL's site. They all feature in depth explanations of what ENGL controllers work best, and their features.


----------



## methunho (May 31, 2010)

The Engl Z-9 Custom Footswitch is sure to serve you well as the switching center for your rig! With this custom-designed foot controller, you own a general-purpose tool well-suited for operating specific Engl amps via Serial Amp Control (Engl's proprietary data protocol). As an alternative to this, the Z-9 switch can be configured to control MIDI-enabled amps and effect devices. The Engl Z-9 features a unique auto configuration function that, according to the type of connected cord, configures it as an Engl SAC system switching center or as a basic MIDI foot controller offering 10 MIDI patches. Carrying on the Engl tradition of turning out foot controllers boasting rugged design and striking visuals, the Engl Custom Z-9 Footswitch is a very robust device housed in an elegant stainless steel chassis.


Lincoln MKX Parts


----------



## thesimo (May 31, 2010)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Take a look at the .pdf manuals for each amp on ENGL's site. They all feature in depth explanations of what ENGL controllers work best, and their features.



this was exactly what I was going to say 
Check the PDFs of the Amps too, to see what pedals they support.


----------



## Deathbringer769 (May 31, 2010)

If you're getting the Invader, go for the Z9 Custom Footswitch. The back of the Invader has a jack specially made for the Z9.

http://www.houseofenglamps.com/jpg/HiRes/E_640_Back_Large.jpg


----------



## Devon8822 (May 31, 2010)

I am wondering why the Z9 needs a different input? Whats different about it?


----------



## Larrikin666 (May 31, 2010)

The Z9 has two connection methods...midi and SAC. Midi is midi. The serial amp protocal is ENGLs proprietary connection method. I've actually never used it. I prefer using the Z9 as a midi controller for my needs. I'd imagine that both are suited adequately.


----------



## adadglgmut (May 31, 2010)

+1 for the Z9. Run it with the midi cable and you can store and call up 10 patches of your choice.
I've never bothered with the SAC. I think it just toggles the functions labeled directly on the pedal.


----------



## zimbloth (Jun 1, 2010)

As an ENGL user and dealer I can answer any of those questions. The Z-9 in SAC mode works like this:

It has 6 buttons. 1 thru 4 enable channels 1 thru 4. When pressed twice, it switches between Master A and Master B. So if you press button 3 once it switches to channel 3. If you press it again, it enables Master Volume B on channel 3. So you have easy access to a solo boost on each channel.

Buttons 5 and 6 are programmable. For example button 5 can turn the bright switch (which effects the tone completely different on each channel on the Invader) off/on. Button 6 could be programmed to enable/disable the FX loop. Other functions you can assign to buttons are: amp mute off/on, noisegate off/on, high-gain mode off/on, and fx loop I/II. 

The Z-9 also works PERFECTLY with the new Powerball II. 

If you use the MIDI mode on the Z-9, you can program any combination of amp settings to any button you want, instead of having it more fixed like in SAC mode. SAC mode is perfect for the Powerball II but I think MIDI mode is better with the Invader or other MIDI amps. 

The Z-12 is a good solution if you need instant access to 12 buttons instead of 6 like on the Z-9. The Z-15 is a good solution if you want to go even further and be able to control volume/wah type pedals with it as a well. For 99.9% of users, the Z-9 or Z-12 is fine. ENGL doesn't sell many Z-15s but it's out there.

Even though I am an ENGL dealer, I have to say one of my favorite MIDI controllers on the market is the Rivera Headmaster. That unit is an excellent alternative to the Z-9 for a comparable price.


----------



## UrbanEspen (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, i just bought the Engl Footswitch Z-9, but i dont really know how to program it, i dont really understand the manual  

Anyway, i want the Function 2 button to controll the Fx Loop, Do you know how to program it?


----------



## frenchman (Sep 23, 2010)

zimbloth said:


> Even though I am an ENGL dealer, I have to say one of my favorite MIDI controllers on the market is the Rivera Headmaster. That unit is an excellent alternative to the Z-9 for a comparable price.



Hi !

I want to buy an ENGL amp (Invader). Is the Rivera Headmaster compatible with this amp or am I forced to buy an ENGL foot switch, like the Z-15 ?

Sorry for my bad english....

Thanx !


----------



## lekteri (Mar 3, 2013)

Can the Z-9 be used with the S.A.C and the midi at the same time? S.A.C connection into Powerball 2 and the midi into Gmajor.


----------



## konidast (Dec 11, 2013)

would i be able to get an ENGL Z9 to controll my tc electronic g major 2 with midi (which controls my amp head, engl invader). or i would i need another engl footswitch?


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2013)

konidast said:


> would i be able to get an ENGL Z9 to controll my tc electronic g major 2 with midi (which controls my amp head, engl invader). or i would i need another engl footswitch?



Yes, you would run the Z9 into the first unit, and then run the MIDI THRU to the next one. I could walk you through how to set it up once you got it if you'd like. The Z9 is great, but FWIW a cheaper alternative is the Tech 21 MidiMoose.


----------



## konidast (Dec 11, 2013)

well the reason why i wanted the Z9 is because when i just fell like messing around with my amp (engl Invader) i can put it in SAC mode connection. which is just an amp controller. I was looking at the Z-12 and Z-15 as well but they do not have LEDs so im afraid for on stage when it will be dark i won't be able to see anything. the reason why im asking about the z9 is because a while back read somewhere it doesn't work with the g major 2, but i do not believe that, since its midi and the gmajor is midi.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2013)

konidast said:


> well the reason why i wanted the Z9 is because when i just fell like messing around with my amp (engl Invader) i can put it in SAC mode connection. which is just an amp controller. I was looking at the Z-12 and Z-15 as well but they do not have LEDs so im afraid for on stage when it will be dark i won't be able to see anything. the reason why im asking about the z9 is because a while back read somewhere it doesn't work with the g major 2, but i do not believe that, since its midi and the gmajor is midi.



I own an ENGL Invader and use it live exclusively with the Z-12. I'm also an ENGL dealer. The Z-12 is the better unit. There are LEDs, and the button thats pressed lights up, so I'm not sure why that model worries you. Also the S.A.C. control is useless on the Invader. MIDI is always the most convenient and feature friendly way to go.

The Z-12 will work with anything that accepts MIDI program changes. If the G-Major utilizes MIDI control changes as well, thats where you may need something different. But if you just want to be able to recall different presets/settings on your G-Major, the Z-12 or Z-9 should work fine.


----------



## konidast (Dec 11, 2013)

now its between the Z12 and voodoo lab ground control Pro. i just dont know if i want to get such a big unit. but yes the G major is able to controll the changes on my amp. so i wuld just control my g major which would also control my amp with midi thru


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2013)

konidast said:


> now its between the Z12 and voodoo lab ground control Pro. i just dont know if i want to get such a big unit. but yes the G major is able to controll the changes on my amp. so i wuld just control my g major which would also control my amp with midi thru



I sold my Ground Control Pro in favor of the Z-12. Even though the GCP has more features, I didn't like the overly compact design for stage use. I always found myself hitting the wrong button by accident, whereas the Z-12 buttons are more spread apart. Also your ENGL Invader will provide phantom power via its MIDI cable to your Z-12. The Ground Control will not work this way and will need to be powered via an external DC adapter, which can sometimes be limiting in a stage environment.

You can run the Z-12 into your amp first, and then the thru in to the G-Major also. You can assign any possible amp settings on the Invader to whichever button you want on the Z-12. Then you can also program the G-Major patches you save to also be recalled by the same button on the Z-12.

Example: lets say you setup the Invader's channel 1, with the bright switch on, fx loop 1 enabled, gain boost off, master volume 1 enabled, etc. And lets say you want a G-Major setting that features chorus and delay to compliment this clean tone to be enabled. And lets say you want button "4" on the Z-12 to recall both these configurations. Well press button 4, set the Invader up as described, pull up a G-Major patch as described, and click "Store" on the amp and G-Major, and there you go. From then on, whenever you press button 4 on the Z-12, both those settings will be recalled regardless of how theyre setup at the moment.


----------



## konidast (Dec 11, 2013)

^ thanks! thats exactly what i needed to know. I will go with the engl Z12


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 11, 2013)

xgfnfgnqing said:


> Can someone give me the run down on the engl switches?



The Z-4 is a basic 2-button footswitch. Meant to control channel switching, fx loop off/on, mid-boost off/on, etc on models such as the Fireball 100, Blackmore, Extreme Aggression, or Ironball.

The Z-9 is a basic MIDI footswitch that also has Serial Amp Control (aka S.A.C). This is only for use with ENGL models such as the Powerball II. 

The Z-10 is specifically for the Savage 120 model. This is the only compatible controller for this model.

The Z-12 is a more advanced MIDI footswitch. Recommended for all MIDI equipped ENGL amps such as the Invader 150, Special Edition, Steve Morse, etc.

The Z-15 is the same as the Z-12 but with the addition of two wah/volume pedal type contraptions. This model I find to be unnecessary for 99% of users.

If there's anything else you'd like to know, feel free to shoot me an email or PM.


----------



## konidast (Jan 2, 2014)

zimbloth said:


> I sold my Ground Control Pro in favor of the Z-12. Even though the GCP has more features, I didn't like the overly compact design for stage use. I always found myself hitting the wrong button by accident, whereas the Z-12 buttons are more spread apart. Also your ENGL Invader will provide phantom power via its MIDI cable to your Z-12. The Ground Control will not work this way and will need to be powered via an external DC adapter, which can sometimes be limiting in a stage environment.
> 
> You can run the Z-12 into your amp first, and then the thru in to the G-Major also. You can assign any possible amp settings on the Invader to whichever button you want on the Z-12. Then you can also program the G-Major patches you save to also be recalled by the same button on the Z-12.
> 
> Example: lets say you setup the Invader's channel 1, with the bright switch on, fx loop 1 enabled, gain boost off, master volume 1 enabled, etc. And lets say you want a G-Major setting that features chorus and delay to compliment this clean tone to be enabled. And lets say you want button "4" on the Z-12 to recall both these configurations. Well press button 4, set the Invader up as described, pull up a G-Major patch as described, and click "Store" on the amp and G-Major, and there you go. From then on, whenever you press button 4 on the Z-12, both those settings will be recalled regardless of how theyre setup at the moment.



Would I be able to set up buttons to tap tempo and tuner mute?


----------



## konidast (Jan 4, 2014)

Maybe the Z-15 can accomplish this with its internal continuous controller?


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2014)

This thread has my attention


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 5, 2014)

I just use an ENGL Z-9 with my Invader and I use it MIDI and not S.A.C. 

The Z-12 or Z-15 seemed to overkill for my needs. Even if you have rack gear that runs MIDI you can just run the Z-9 into the ENGL head and there is a MIDI through on the Invader or Morse that you can run into rack gear to control patch changes and channel changes at the same time. All I use with my Invader is pedals though. So, the Z-9 does plenty in terms of just channel changing. You can save whatever settings you want and save it to a patch number. You get 10 with the Z-9. So whatever channel/ high gain on or off/ fx loop 1 or 2/ noise gate on or off/ bright on or off/ master volume 1 or 2 and have it all switch at the same time if you run it MIDI.

Or I could use my Axe-FX II for effects and have everything switch and still have 10 totally separate patches with all the amp features and any FX patches.


----------



## konidast (Jan 5, 2014)

Nono, my problem is tap tempo. I have an invader and a G major 2. I know can control the amp and the rack with the z-9, z-12 and z-15. But with the z-9 and z-12 i need to plug an extra expression pedal like a boss fs-5u into my g major to set the tap tempo. because all my songs are diffeent tempo and i cant have a set of patches for each song. so i wanted to know if i would be able to set a buton on the z-15 to accomplish tap tempo. and if not it has 2 extra inputs for expression pedals i can easily put my boss fs5u. it just makes it much more neat when here is less wires everywere. But i just want to make sure i can do it with the z-15 before i purchase it.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jan 5, 2014)

konidast said:


> Nono, my problem is tap tempo. I have an invader and a G major 2. I know can control the amp and the rack with the z-9, z-12 and z-15. But with the z-9 and z-12 i need to plug an extra expression pedal like a boss fs-5u into my g major to set the tap tempo. because all my songs are diffeent tempo and i cant have a set of patches for each song. so i wanted to know if i would be able to set a buton on the z-15 to accomplish tap tempo. and if not it has 2 extra inputs for expression pedals i can easily put my boss fs5u. it just makes it much more neat when here is less wires everywere. But i just want to make sure i can do it with the z-15 before i purchase it.



I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## konidast (Jan 5, 2014)

Krucifixtion said:


> I don't see why it wouldn't work.



because i know it doesn't work with the z-12. it does not send CC messages. im confused about the z-15. i think it does but im not sure if it will work. i read both manuals (gmajor 2 and z-15) multiple times and its unclear to me if i can do it. If i cannot i might as well save the $140 and get the z-12


----------



## bebbe (Jan 8, 2014)

Take into account the phantom power ENGL vs midi standard issue here. If you have another midi controllable amp, chances are you can break it. 

For example, if I were to connect my Herbert to the z-15, the different standards of phantom pins voltage might damage the amp.


----------



## bebbe (Jan 8, 2014)

I would look for other alternatives if you are considering using the Engl midi footswitch with other amps as well. Most Engls have a seperate ordinary midi connector in addition to the Engl one.


----------

